# SnowWolf Mini - Who has Stock?



## Deckie (31/3/16)

Do any vendors have stock of the SnowWolf Mini & if not, Will you be getting any in?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

Deckie said:


> Do any vendors have stock of the SnowWolf Mini & if not, Will you be getting any in?



@Sir Vape will be restocking shortly... a red one is in bound... and I'm hoping it's the plum colour rather than red... but they are on the way!


----------



## Deckie (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Sir Vape will be restocking shortly... a red one is in bound... and I'm hoping it's the plum colour rather than red... but they are on the way!


Thanks Rob. I went away last week, had 1 lying in my basket to let rip when I got back but when the time came to checkout last Thursday they were out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (9/4/16)

we have stock .. http://vaporize.co.za/shop/snowwolf-mini-75w-tc/


----------

